# Conneaut Steelhead



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished Conneaut Slip and East Breakwall today ! Water clarity was not great but made it work and got 4 nice ones ! Started the morning in the slip and picked 2 in the first hundred yards then nothing so I went out to the east wall were the water clarity was not ideal seen some breaking on the surface chasing baitfish ! Picked one up near a school of baitfish then nothing ! Went back to the slip and picked up my last one and then the wind really kicked up ( you know it was windy when there was 20 plus of those kit surfers in the harbor ) decided to leave hopefully weather stays good and brings in more fish !


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Good job. Those are super fresh.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice work!! Thanks for the report and photos.....


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done. Now I am really itching.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

FishIgo said:


> Fished Conneaut Slip and East Breakwall today ! Water clarity was not great but made it work and got 4 nice ones ! Started the morning in the slip and picked 2 in the first hundred yards then nothing so I went out to the east wall were the water clarity was not ideal seen some breaking on the surface chasing baitfish ! Picked one up near a school of baitfish then nothing ! Went back to the slip and picked up my last one and then the wind really kicked up ( you know it was windy when there was 20 plus of those kit surfers in the harbor ) decided to leave hopefully weather stays good and brings in more fish !
> View attachment 476470
> View attachment 476471
> View attachment 476472
> ...


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes I fish it the same as I do the wall but I will use different colored lures since the wall water is pretty clear the slip is always somewhat muddy !


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks, I usually mark a lot of fish but never catch them .


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

These will work great! Just got them for my bday


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JimRak (Dec 1, 2020)

CLASSIC 😂😂


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Took three. One hen and two bucks on a brass and red Cleo. They would not hit another color.


----------

